# Best Way to Repair Screw Holes in Floor of Boat Deck?



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

I recently removed a small bench to make more room in my Ankona Native SUV.   It left 12 screw holes in the floor.   I want to fill in the holes and cover the foot prints to look flush with the rest of the boat.   Will someone please tell me the best way to make the repair including what the best materials would be?  I am a boating newb


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Get a fluted countersink bit and taper those holes back some. This will stop the cracking/crazing around the hole and prep for a clean bond. It's up to u at that point for what you want to fill with. For a quick fix, dab a bit of 5200 in the acetone cleaned holes. Don't be afraid to muffin top it. Let it cure and come back with a flat razor blade and shave the muffin off. Or u can mix up some gelcoat paste and fill it. The 5200 works great for a fishing boat though.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I filled the screw holes in mine with six10. It's all I had when I removed the screws. I don't know if it was a mistake or not but six10 is some seriously tough stuff.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> I filled the screw holes in mine with six10. It's all I had when I removed the screws. I don't know if it was a mistake or not but six10 is some seriously tough stuff.


It'll work fine. It just yellows over time.


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, I am going to try the six10, but prep the holes as Buck stated.

Thanks


----------

